# Used the Ladies' Room for the first time .



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

That was last Friday . It wasn't a big deal . Nobody said anything , and they saw me . 

I was actually kinda tempted to go into the Disabled toilet .. but that would have just made the whole thing a lot more awkward .

Even when I asked for directions to the toilet at the bar .. .. the staff pointed directly at the Ladies' room .. not the Men's room . Life is Good .

... oh well .. seems like the perfect place where I can take girls to perform some lesbian action with , in private .. LOL


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Cool 

In some places the ladies' is worse than the men's though, so you'd still better check how gross it is before inviting girls in with you.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Didn't you get weird looks using the men's restroom before this?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats!

Was it as filthy as the men's?


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> *I was actually kinda tempted to go into the Disabled toilet *.. but that would have just made the whole thing a lot more awkward .







Never go into the Disabled toilet


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Never go into the Disabled toilet


ha! my favorite episode


----------



## justbecause (Feb 27, 2014)

Do you usually use men's restrooms?


----------



## justbecause (Feb 27, 2014)

justbecause said:


> Do you usually use men's restrooms?


Im asking because I don't get it...


----------



## SAnonimous (Mar 20, 2014)

justbecause said:


> Im asking because I don't get it...


she's lesbian.

her going to the women's toilet is the equivalent of us, straight guys, using the girl's toilet


----------



## El Chupanibre (Mar 8, 2014)

So..... what's it like in there? When I imagine the women's restroom, I picture a room full of like sofas, a jacuzzi, massage tables, Victorian marble statues and fountains and stuff. haha


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Used tampons and pads in a little box in each stall. Some have a place for women to wipe their spawn's buttcrack.


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

SAnonimous said:


> she's lesbian.
> 
> her going to the women's toilet is the equivalent of us, straight guys, using the girl's toilet


That doesn't mean anything. I know lesbians who are perfectly normal with going to the women's bathroom. I don't get it...


----------



## ChaoticMess (Dec 4, 2013)

I saw this post and I thought I would try the ladies restroom myself. Needless to say it didn't go over too well!


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Used tampons and pads in a little box in each stall. Some have a place for women to wipe their spawn's buttcrack.


hahahah
accurate.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

FYI to everyone new Denise Is Finkel to Ihorn (no offense)


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

I remember the first time I used the ladies room. I was pissed off because a guy was taking too long in the men's room at Starbucks.


----------



## justbecause (Feb 27, 2014)

SAnonimous said:


> she's lesbian.
> 
> her going to the women's toilet is the equivalent of us, straight guys, using the girl's toilet


now i get it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

arnie said:


> Didn't you get weird looks using the men's restroom before this?


This is what Im wondering..


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

justbecause said:


> Do you usually use men's restrooms?


Nah., i usually dont go out enough to need a public toilet


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Nah., i usually dont go out enough to need a public toilet


Public toliets are scaryyyy. Especially when there is only one toilet, and there is a giant poo clogging the toilet and there is pee all over the seat..


----------



## Monsteresque (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't really understand what you mean either, but despite that, you should feel proud of yourself for accomplishing your goal! If it was the first time you had used the ladies restroom then it _was_ a big deal and you should pat yourself on the back for that!


----------



## Monsteresque (Jan 3, 2011)

Monsteresque said:


> I don't really understand what you mean either, but despite that, you should feel proud of yourself for accomplishing your goal! If it was the first time you had used the ladies restroom then it _was_ a big deal and you should pat yourself on the back for that!


Never mind, I understand now, but my response remains the same. Even if you aren't proud of you, I am. It's great to hear about others making such progress.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

This is actually a pretty big deal, Denise. I understand and good for you! 

It's a crying shame that most countries lack the required maturity to instate public_ unisex_ restrooms.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

zomgz said:


> This is actually a pretty big deal, Denise. I understand and good for you!
> 
> It's a crying shame that most countries lack the required maturity to instate public_ unisex_ restrooms.


Yeah. The lgbt-club that i used to go to had unisex toilets .. but im hated over there, ironically.

.. that greedy ****ing fat-*** of a bar owner..

Im more welcome in a straight bar than in a gay one. I can live with that


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> ^ Same


Also mine- a classic!!


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

El Chupanibre said:


> So..... what's it like in there? When I imagine the women's restroom, I picture a room full of like sofas, a jacuzzi, massage tables, Victorian marble statues and fountains and stuff. haha


From what I've heard, quite the opposite (I've heard some disturbing things)...


----------

